# think I'm pretty



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

I want to be able to look in the mirror and atleast one time this year and be able to think that I am pretty.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

guitargirl said:


> I want to be able to look in the mirror and atleast one time this year and be able to think that I am pretty.


Definitely a good goal even non-SAs should try to achieve.

Is this going to be a purely mental effort or will you try to improve yourself physically through workouts/clothing makeovers/haircuts?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd like to be able to do this too. I can from time to time, but I want it to be more often.
Good luck!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

its all about who you're comparing yourself to

when you become an old geezer and look back at old photos you will not believe how pretty you were


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I want to look in the mirror and think I'm handsome, so yeah I'm making this a goal too.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> its all about who you're comparing yourself to
> 
> when you become an old geezer and look back at old photos you will not believe how pretty you were


It's not about comparing yourself. Comparing yourself to other people is the problem. Stop comparing yourself to some ideal image, or to some celebrity. This is not about some objective standard of beauty. It's about your psychology, how you view yourself... it's about your self-image.

You look the way you do. You can either accept it and find beauty in what you were given, and feel good about yourself. Or you can beat yourself up everyday for not looking like someone else, and make yourself feel bad.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

that's a good goal to start with :3 i used to struggle with that too... hope you have fun dressing up:yay

As for "choosing" how to feel about yourself, it's not really that simple. Sometimes you have to learn to love yourself slowly, choices are not black and white.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

meowgirl said:


> that's a good goal to start with :3 i used to struggle with that too... hope you have fun dressing up:yay
> 
> As for "choosing" how to feel about yourself, it's not really that simple. Sometimes you have to learn to love yourself slowly, choices are not black and white.


It is that simple. It's just not quick or easy. I'm pretty much just referring to David Burns' chapter on self-esteem. Your thoughts control your emotions, so think realistically about yourself. Do the CBT daily, and eventually you'll find yourself with a healthier self-image.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I actually thought I was sort of pretty yesterday. Not exactly Victoria's Secret model, but it beats being convinced you're deformed and hideous!


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been excercising lately and it's amazing how much better I look. I though it would just add muscle definition but it shows in the face as well, you can sort of see it when someone is healthier. I look so much better than I do in photographs from this time last year.

I have actually started going out and buying clothes because I like them, not just because my old ones need replacing. It feels great not looking at yourself and thinking "I look like crap today."


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I already see a handsome person when I look in the mirror but it doesn't help because I know that's just an illusion. As strange as it may seem, I'd like to look in the mirror and see an ugly person - the person that other people seem to see, the one who appears in all my photographs. Maybe if I could see _that_ person, I'd be able to understand people's reactions and more easily accept the rejection.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've been looking in the mirror lately, and seeing an attractive guy. I'm not sure if girls see that, though.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

WintersTale said:


> I've been looking in the mirror lately, and seeing an attractive guy. I'm not sure if girls see that, though.


Seriously. I look in the mirror everyday. I Like the way I look. I see myself as this good looking guy, but also not too sure if I am attractive to girls. I really want to know. Even on dating sites, I am still not sure if girls will find me attractive in real life, because people look different in pictures. Life sux


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

> look back at old photos you will not believe how pretty you were


Aww, so true.


----------

